

Google: Gmail users "have no reasonable expectation of privacy" - sologoub
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2423074,00.asp

======
sologoub
From the article: "Google argued that "just as a sender of a letter to a
business colleague cannot be surprised that the recipient's assistant opens
the letter, people who use Web-based email today cannot be surprised if their
communications are processed by the recipient's ECS [electronic communications
service] provider in the course of delivery."

The search giant goes on to quote a 1979 case, Smith v. Maryland, which found
that "a person has no legitimate expectation of privacy in information he
voluntarily turns over to third parties.""

If this argument stands, any surveillance becomes much easier to justify.

